# whats the best cruise control



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas all. 

I'm thinking of fitting a cruise control and would like the opinions of fellow members on which is the best. 

Any body had any problems? etc. 

Bryan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Bryan
I cant see what type of van you got but will give my experiences of the conrad anderson kit i fitted afew years ago to my 1987 fiat ducato.

I fitted the basic retro kit to this vehicle. This kit consisted of a control unit a control panel and s set of magnets and sensor which are attached to the drive shaft. Please note that there are several types of kit available but this kit was best for my older van. If your van has electronic ignition or computer control than a more complex kit would probally be better..and more expensive. 

The fitting took about 4-5 hrs but was pretty straighforward. The most complex part was deciding how to mount the magnets and sensor. If you can possible aviod this type of application i sugest that you do so as it is a bit heath robinson. Not in the design of the equipment but deciding how to mount the sensor (it has to be within 5-6mm of the magnets spinning on the drive shaft) was a real pain. You end up making brackets and using bits of metal to try and mount the thing.

In actual use i found that providing you were not going up a hill it worked fine and certainly saved on the old right foot cramp. Mt old bus was a bit heavy and not as resonsive to the old throttle as the cruise control would like and so as you start to drive up a hill the CC couldnt keep up with the required revs. They are usually designed to cut out if the throttle required isnt making the vehicle keep up and so this would happen half way up a hill.

If your van is say on the 2.8 tdi and is ok on response when you put your foot down then this will be less of a problem.

They are excellent when working OK and you find benefits that you hadnt thought about - like when going through average speed camera areas and road works with speed limits etc.

Hope my info helps and your project is sucessfull

Phill


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks Phil*

Thanks Phil 
For your reply

After looking around the site it seems that I will need the most expensive piece of kit.

My van is a Pilote on a Boxer 2006.

Seems I will have to do some serious thinking before I spend all the cash.

Thanks again

Bryan


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Cruise Control*

We had a stalk C5 fitted by the now defunct TB Turbos back in June and it was absolutely rubbish. Not only did they (TB Turbo) fail to put back all the retaining screws for the column cowl, they also blew the fuse to my radio which I only discovered after driving 45 miles from them on the M5. The stalk control itself fell apart after a month and the retaining nut fell into the column housing. TB Turbo must have know they were going bust to do such a rubbish job using such rubbish gear. Will have a "dashboard" unit fitted to my next van.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

I have a 2006 transit based m/h and booked into conrad anderson, this was sept this year it took about 5 hours to fit inc testing. When I got home I discovered that the unit was hitting the bonnet I called conrad anderson and told them, they wanted me to return [300 mile round trip no cost to them] I said no that was the end of that. Anyway my son a fitter is now home from kuwait had a look at it, his words COWBOYS the control unit under the dash was just wrapped around other cable to hold in place.
Would I recommend them NO absolutely not, waste of 500 pounds.

Ron


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

My Fiat/Burstner has the factory fitted cruise control and to be quite honest I rarely use it. I only use it for a few minute's to give the right foot a stretch. If you are on a motorway then it would be possible to use it until you come to any sort of incline but I believe that you get better fuel cunsumption if you change down to fifth rather than let it pump through fuel to keep it in sixth.
Also when you do get to the top and start going down the other side it picks up too much speed as the revs are too high.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I had one fitted to my T4 by Dave Newell at Telford and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I had a GoldCruise CM25 from Conrad Anderson fitted. It seemed expensive at the time but I wouldn't be without it.
regards 
phil


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

i had a OE stalk fitted to my old T4, and on any newer van where this was an optional extra i'd advise going down this route. Ask the dealer for a price, you may be surprised possibly even pleasantly as most modern base vehicles have all the electronics build in and just need the stalk fitting and the function "turning on" in the vehicles computer!

it took about half an hour to fit, turn on and test it when i had it fitted to my T4! 

unfortunately my current van is a little older and with the gear box limiting speed to around 75mph tops i doubt weather it would be beneficial to have CC fitted, i'm happy cruising at 65 and accept that it will drop to 50 up hill, i doubt CC would change this!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Transit has it fitted as OEM 

I have used it and it is nice and relaxing. BUT the van uses more fuel with it on even at 55MPH. 

So dont get one if you want to save fuel, only get one if you want to relax.

I now prefer to drive without it unless I have a very long drive and the roads are very quiet.


Richard...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

OEM is best. Some OEM systems can be used as speed limiters during manual driving so you don,t get caught speeding.

Personally I prefer those with electrical actuators over those that work from a vacuum as its one less intrusion into the vehicles braking system.
The type and position of the drivers controls is important, joysticks are ergonomically better than a stalk with various buttons. To me having good control of ENGAGE" RESUME" and "CANCEL" is far more important than extra buttons for pre-set speeds.
I fitted my own but Dave Newell used to be Conrad Andersons top fitter before he branched on his own. He has done hundreds.

links of interest
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/Cruise Control.htm

Take care
C.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

parkmoy said:


> I had one fitted to my T4 by Dave Newell at Telford and am very satisfied with it.


Ditto - Very good


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 2006 transit based m/h and booked into conrad anderson, this was sept this year it took about 5 hours to fit inc testing. When I got home I discovered that the unit was hitting the bonnet I called conrad anderson and told them, they wanted me to return [300 mile round trip no cost to them] I said no that was the end of that. Anyway my son a fitter is now home from kuwait had a look at it, his words COWBOYS the control unit under the dash was just wrapped around other cable to hold in place.
> Would I recommend them NO absolutely not, waste of 500 pounds.
> ...


Hi. 
I had a C/C fitted 3 years ago by Conrad Anderson to our Auto Trail Mohican and it has worked fine from the start.
We stayed overnight at the factory?, really a back st garage!, and the next day we had a walk round the park and chilled while it was being fitted.
It is the one thing I have had fitted that is a God send, wouldn't be with out it along with the sat nav :lol: .


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

parkmoy said:


> I had one fitted to my T4 by Dave Newell at Telford and am very satisfied with it.


I've just got back from Telford today having had cruise fitted by Dave Newell. Came back home at a steady 58 mph and all seemed great. Took me about 2hrs 45mins to home (Bridgend, South Wales) but worth it to deal with someone with experience of cruise.

Had it fitted on previous van and used it a lot, which is why I wanted it done!

P.S. Dave has a winter sale on at the moment. Good discounts on the web prices www.davenewell.co.uk


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a factory fitted C/C on our 2008 Ford, I wouldn't be without it, I find its great on a long journey,not too sure about the extra fuel ! need to compare.

Regards Tom


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Dave Newell in Telford, www.davenewell.co.uk came recommended to me by a couple of people...& I would do likewise. He will offer good advice as required and fitted the non-stalk cruise control system I have on my Fiat based Hymer for £350-£400...and I have had no problems.

The fitting time was about three hours which was quicker than we expected and cut short our visit to The Iron Bridge, Coalbrookdale/Severn Gorge etc...well worth a visit. We combined our trip to Telford whilst travelling north from West Cornwall so gave a good opportunity to check it out on our return trip.

As far as the system goes I feel it has improved mileage by about 4-5mpg and it helps relieve the pressure on my right leg/knee which was the reason for having it fitted. The trip to Europe in January will show the benefits though.

Good luck with your decision making.

Tony


----------



## S1mon (Apr 16, 2009)

parkmoy said:


> I had one fitted to my T4 by Dave Newell at Telford and am very satisfied with it.


Glad you can recommend Dave Newell as I've booked to have a gear lever mounted Goldcruise ZT17M fitted to my Hymer B654 in July.

I looked at having the same unit fitted by Conrad Anderson, however, they were over £100 more expensive.

I've not previously used the services of Dave Newell, however, he was personally recommended to me by another Hymer owner and he seems to be held in high regard on most motorhome forums.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I also went to "Diamond Dave" for my cruise having called in to CA to take a look first.

TBH - to me they looked amateurish with a back street garage at the end of someone's garden and work going on in the open air.

Dave has a proper commercial unit on a small ind. est. with a vehicle lift etc and is a real "Diamond Geezer"

I wouldn't be without cruise...

I have it on both SAAB's, on the 'van and on the bike - it just makes life so easy.

I probably make most use of it in the van since I can set 57mph and relax with everything passing me except trucks - and I can over-ride with my right foot to pass those that I catch up to.

It makes long journeys a breeze.

Cheers

Dave


----------

